# It's a snake eat snake world



## shellfisch (Apr 13, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-13-2010
*Source:* NT News

A CHILDREN'S python has swallowed a slaty grey snake whole ... well, almost.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 13, 2010)

> The carpet python was right around the slaty grey," he said. "It already had the head and the length of its body down its throat





> By this stage I was really surprised at how much the carpet python had swallowed," he said. "The slaty grey was about 10cm longer than the carpet python


Since when were Children's reclassified as morelia spilota?


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 13, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Since when were Children's reclassified as morelia spilota?



Yeah, I noticed that...but hey, it's in the papers, it must be true :lol:


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Since when were Children's reclassified as morelia spilota?



yeah they got reclassified didn't you get the memo


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 13, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Since when were Children's reclassified as morelia spilota?



Well not every one knows all about snakes ....


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 13, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Well not every one knows all about snakes ....


Yeah, my comment was intended with tongue firmly planted in cheek. Should have used an emoticon haha


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 13, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Yeah, my comment was intended with tongue firmly planted in cheek. Should have used an emoticon haha



So was mine


----------



## herptrader (Apr 13, 2010)

To be fair the NT News is really more into Croc's than serpents. I am surprised they got the slatey grey close to correct!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Apr 13, 2010)

..i doubt the childrens spat it out becuase it couldnt fit anymore in.........im thinking it spat it out due to someone standing over it taking pcitures while it was eating......


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 13, 2010)

those childreni..... mean nasty things .,... hes lucky it didnt try and eat him aswell


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 13, 2010)

hahaha true! crazy post top job !!!


----------

